# Locked public toilet access.



## ypauly (Feb 24, 2011)

Just come by this http://www.radar.org.uk/radarwebsite/tabid/41/default.aspx

It is the radar key for all those locked public toilets. I'm not sure if it's a good idea or not, but reading the website you do not need to be disabled to order one as long as you pay the VAT.

Anyway as some people on here may have been caught short so to speak, especially with drugs such as metformin that plays havoc with your internal systems you may want to look into it further.


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 24, 2011)

I've got one.  Went into local council hub and they sold me one for a couple of quid, never asked any questions which is a bit naughty really.  Useful to have even if you never need it, best to "be prepared!"


----------



## ypauly (Feb 24, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> I've got one.  Went into local council hub and they sold me one for a couple of quid, never asked any questions which is a bit naughty really.  Useful to have even if you never need it, best to "be prepared!"


I agree, they are very handy to have. I think provided you use then sensibly nobody will mind.


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 24, 2011)

I've used it a few times since my stroke, although I actually got it a few years ago.  It's useful in pubs when the toilets are up mega flights of stairs.  If I'm hypo or exhausted with things generally I sometimes can't face traipsing upstairs.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I'll leave disabled toilets for people like Flutterby who have problems getting to regular toilets.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll order a job lot and flog em for a huuge profit....

NOT!


----------



## ypauly (Feb 25, 2011)

That was kind of my point, there are poeple with a genuine need but selling them on the internet to ANYBODY isn't going to help that. That's why I started with "I'm not sure this is a good idea"

P.S Copepod feel free to delete the link.


----------



## KateR (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't want just anybody to have a key as this defeats the object of having disabled toilets. I have one, which I had to sign for, as with my neuropathy I have difficulty with using normal loos.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 25, 2011)

In my area you are lucky if you can find a public toilet let alone a disabled one. And resteraunts seem un happy to let you use the facilities before you've had a cup of tea!


----------



## Donald (Feb 25, 2011)

Caroline Wilson said:


> In my area you are lucky if you can find a public toilet let alone a disabled one. And resteraunts seem un happy to let you use the facilities before you've had a cup of tea!



Hi Caroline
             Yes I agree public toilets closing all over the place how can city's towns and Villages attract visitors when there is less places for the pit stop as they say. most places now charge 20p which i do not mind as  they are cleaner.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 25, 2011)

ypauly said:


> That was kind of my point, there are poeple with a genuine need but selling them on the internet to ANYBODY isn't going to help that. That's why I started with "I'm not sure this is a good idea"
> 
> P.S Copepod feel free to delete the link.



Ypauly - Agree with your "not sure if this is a good idea" comment. I prefer to let people know about options and not delete things unless offensive etc. For many people with physical disabilities, ordering online is a good option, but it seems a bit odd that RADAR is willing to sell keys without any checking. I just hope people are reasonable about using facilities which others might need more. 

Personally, I've never had any problems using loo before eating / drinking or even not buying anything. Roadside burger places & Happy Eaters are particularly easy going, I've found.


----------

